# Resident Visa/ Medical Test for Cancer Patient



## fanimo (Feb 17, 2016)

Hi,
I am a breast cancer patient and undergoing radiation at the moment (chemo + suregry done), as per doctor Radiation will leave some scar on my lungs which can be visible in any x.ray.
My question is, will this restrict me from getting Resident Visa in UAE,is my disease from one of those from restricted entries or will I be able to clear medical test ?
has anybody been through same situation or know someone. What are rules restrictictons in such case?


----------



## ttdubai (Dec 28, 2015)

fanimo said:


> Hi,
> I am a breast cancer patient and undergoing radiation at the moment (chemo + suregry done), as per doctor Radiation will leave some scar on my lungs which can be visible in any x.ray.
> My question is, will this restrict me from getting Resident Visa in UAE,is my disease from one of those from restricted entries or will I be able to clear medical test ?
> has anybody been through same situation or know someone. What are rules restrictictons in such case?


Unfortunately, authorities are very strict when it comes to lung scars because they suspect that you have/had Tuberculosis. Maybe you will be sent for re-testing to Muhaisnah Medical Fitness Center.

One of my relatives had to do this re-test, and I have to regret to tell you that Muhaisnah is not the best location, and the atmosphere in this medical center is very very bad.

Something very important: Bring confirmation letters from your doctor (original, translated into English, best: with certification) that state your medical condition and the possibility of lung scars.

I wish you all the best for your medical test.


----------



## fanimo (Feb 17, 2016)

Thank you so much for your reply, so I assume the above instance was also relating to Breast cancer (lung scar) so how did it go at the end ? Were they able to understand via re-test that scar was not from TB and its radiation of cancer? Hope residency was processed with not much hassle. Aamin


----------



## Stakehouse (Jun 14, 2015)

The medical test is only for "infectious disease" so from that point of view you are save. But as ttdubai suggested, your -possible- scars might be mistaken for TB. Bring as much evidence as possible about your current condition and the possibility of scars. 

Good luck!


----------

